# Paph Liberty Taiwan ‘Wolf Moon’ HCC/AOS



## mccallen (Jan 22, 2019)

Named in honor of last night’s Wolf Moon, as it opened yesterday afternoon


----------



## kiwi (Jan 22, 2019)

That’s stunning well done. What are the dimensions of the flower?


----------



## mccallen (Jan 22, 2019)

10 cm across, the petals are 5cm wide top to bottom


----------



## shade131 (Jan 24, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Congrats.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice form and smooth color. Well done!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 24, 2019)

lovely colour and form


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice flower. This may be my favorite parvi hybrid. I do like the flower, but I'm a little surprised that the judges didn't reject it because of the defect in the petal. Mike


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 24, 2019)

Sorry, I didn't see that it had just opened. Did it get awarded on the previous bloom? Mike


----------



## mccallen (Jan 24, 2019)

orchid527 said:


> Sorry, I didn't see that it had just opened. Did it get awarded on the previous bloom? Mike




Nope, this is actually the first time this plant has bloomed.

It’s interesting, the color abnormality is less visible in some lighting than others and you have to be looking into the side of the flower to see it, so perhaps that’s why


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice! 
Among my favorite parvi hybrids also.
I have a few large to near blooming size seedings that I'm dying to see some flowers on. Hopefully soon!


----------



## mccallen (Jan 25, 2019)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Nice!
> Among my favorite parvi hybrids also.
> I have a few large to near blooming size seedings that I'm dying to see some flowers on. Hopefully soon!



can't wait to see yours in bloom! They really give nice big flowers


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 25, 2019)

Very pretty and good job.

Years ago an AOS judge told me that they can, at their discretion, look past minor flaws like color breaks (or in the case of Phrags, toothy petals), especially if it's something that's likely to be resolved in future bloomings. You still lose points for the flaw, but if everything else is good enough to be awardable, you still get the award. So, it may even be worthwhile, if you're interested, to take it back in for judging next time it blooms to try and get an AM.

And I have to ask, is this clone fragrant?


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 26, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## mccallen (Jan 28, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Very pretty and good job.
> 
> Years ago an AOS judge told me that they can, at their discretion, look past minor flaws like color breaks (or in the case of Phrags, toothy petals), especially if it's something that's likely to be resolved in future bloomings. You still lose points for the flaw, but if everything else is good enough to be awardable, you still get the award. So, it may even be worthwhile, if you're interested, to take it back in for judging next time it blooms to try and get an AM.
> 
> And I have to ask, is this clone fragrant?




Yes, I think I will bring it back sometime, when it has multiple flowers maybe.

My sense of smell was damaged so I can’t tell, it’s possible for me to detect scents but most things that are less powerful than a stargazer lily are hard for me to notice.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 3, 2019)

I think I need to get a flask of these! It's really lovely


----------



## mccallen (Feb 3, 2019)

chrismende said:


> I think I need to get a flask of these! It's really lovely



I encourage it highly! 
Hung Sheng has tons of great flasks on their website but I don’t actually know how to order from them 


http://www.hungsheng.com.tw/index.php?module=intro&mn=10


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 4, 2019)

mccallen said:


> I encourage it highly!
> Hung Sheng has tons of great flasks on their website but I don’t actually know how to order from them
> 
> 
> http://www.hungsheng.com.tw/index.php?module=intro&mn=10



Do you know if Ten Shin Garden participates in any shows near you?
Check the vendor lists and find out.
They are Taiwanese vendors that attend shows in North America a few times a year. 
Matt, the person in charge of Ten Shin, can bring flasks from Hung Sheng.
This way, you dont' need to worry about paperwork and stuff yourself. 

I just bought three Hung Sheng flasks via Ten Shin Gardens recently. 
I am very happy with what I got.


----------



## mccallen (Feb 4, 2019)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Do you know if Ten Shin Garden participates in any shows near you?
> Check the vendor lists and find out.
> They are Taiwanese vendors that attend shows in North America a few times a year.
> Matt, the person in charge of Ten Shin, can bring flasks from Hung Sheng.
> ...



Wow thank you for this great hint! He is indeed coming to two shows near me, hopefully it will work out


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2019)

Gee Neal, I didn't know about flasks!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 6, 2019)

Excellent size and form! Beautiful mottled foliage!

Thanks


----------

